# Water Dogs



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Not really hunting dog related, but I thought they were pretty cool photos


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

And some more...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

-_O- 

Now those are some funny faces!


----------



## WRANGLER BILL (May 10, 2012)

Very cool pics


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum WRANGLER BILL! Hope you enjoy it here


----------

